# Aston Martin DB4



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Here's the Revell reissue of the Aurora Aston Martin DB4. The clear plastic parts were a bit messed up and would not fit. I had to use clear glue to fill the gaps between where the windows ended and where the window frames began. The glass was also cracked in a few spots and was generally not in good shape. It took a bit of work, but it all finally came together. I added flocking for the carpeting in the interior cabin and in the trunk. I also stripped the chrome (since it was not in good shape) and I sprayed the chrome pieces with Alclad. I hope you like it





































The doors open - here's the interior










Also, the trunk opens










Here's the engine compartment


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE work on the Martin!

EVERYTHING looks GREAT!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very nice! I dig on the luggage and spare tire, that's a nice touch. No machine guns or ejector seat? :tongue:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys

Sorry, whiskey, but it ain't James Bond's car - this belongs to some little old lady from the UK equivalent of Pasadena...


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Very nice build Scott :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

